# Frogs



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Why cant they read?
Last year we filled in our garden pond, and built a new one futher down the garden.
Problem is we are now inundated with flappin frogs bonkin all over the patio, bloody frogspawn everywhere.
So i have put little notes on the lawn"This way> to the pond" but the silly sods cant read, And keep knockin on kitchen door asking who moved the f****n pond.
So then i have to pick them up and escort them to the new pond.
Frogs are thick.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You're odd.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Awwww frogs are cute *Cluck*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps you could build a subway from your kitchen door to the new pond  :


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
They dont need a subway.
They have there own taxi service, ME.
4 more of them at on mi patio today.
Slippy stuff that frog spawn.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

School Tapioca...say no more [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Dont be FLIPPant


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What does the cat think about all of this ???


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tun wir alles an dem MÃ¤rz 29. :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Na klar, was denn sonst ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dani, explica apenas a Carol exatamente o que vocÃª estÃ¡ falando sobre!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

[smiley=gossip.gif]
You two just talk between yourselves.
I dont care.
Am off to play with mi frogs, am teachin them to do tricks.
They have mastered jumping and swimming, oh and BONKIN.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Bonkin, now yer talking thats my challenge this week !

Tell me what is it, I need to know as the master of sTTuddery ! :


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

There was this little boy about 12 years old walking down the 
sidewalk dragging a flattened frog on a string behind him.

He came up to the doorstep of a house of ill repute and 
knocked on the door.

When the Madam answered it, she saw the little boy and asked 
what he wanted.

He said, "I want to have sex with one of the women inside. 
I have the money to buy it, and I'm not leaving until I get it".

The Madam figured, why not, so she told him to come in.

Once in, she told him to pick any of the girls he liked.

He asked, "Do any of the girls have any diseases?"

Of course the Madam said NO.

He said, "I heard all the men talking about having to get shots after making love with Amber.

THAT'S the girl I want."

Since the little boy was so adamant and had the money to pay for it, the Madam told him to go to the first room on the right.

He headed down the hall dragging the squashed frog behind him.

Ten minutes later he came back, still dragging the frog, paid the Madam, 
and headed out the door.

The Madam stopped him and asked, "Why did you pick the only girl in the 
place with a disease, instead of one of the others?"

He said, "Well, if you must know, tonight when I get home, my parents are going out to a restaurant to eat, leaving me at home with a babysitter."

After they leave, my baby-sitter will have sex with me because she just happens to be very fond of cute little boys.

She will then get the disease that I just caught. 
When Mum and Dad get back, Dad 
will take the baby-sitter home. 
On the way, he'll jump the baby-sitter's bones, and he'll 
catch 
the 
disease. 
Then when Dad gets home from the baby-sitters, 
him and Mum will go to bed and have sex, and Mum will catch 
it. 
In the morning when Dad goes to work, the milkman will 
deliver the 
milk, 
have a quickie with Mum and catch the disease, and he's the 
son-of-a-bitch who ran over my frog


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

It's makin a bloody mess all over mi patio, that's what it is.
Vork sprun dork technic


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just bung em in the toaster..

Tastes like Chicken ! :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't forget the ladder, Carol 

I really feel sorry for the poor milkman PhoTToniq: I like milk ;D

No explanation needed, forum sTTud :


----------

